
9yrs later,developers weigh in on making games for PS3/Xbox360 generation - rinesh
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/06/last-gen-development/
======
infra178
This website must not have an editor. When I think back to 2005 and 2006, I
don't remember the writer being in high school figuring out what to study in
college. He should have picked writing.

